# Wi-Lan Inc. (WIN)



## sensfan15 (Jul 13, 2011)

What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I've had this on my watch list forever along with Mosaid Tech (MSD.TO) and it just keeps going up.. they're patent trolls that mostly acquire licenses, generally don't do their own R&D and generally don't add any real value to tech.

In the US the FTC is working on passing patent reform legislation to get rid of these guys.

_ Wi-LAN Inc. (WIN.T, C$8.15 , - C$1.20 , -13%) said second-quarter adjusted earnings jumped to 17 cents a share from 1 cent on record revenue._

Meanwhile this morning it's down -0.06 (-0.74%) after the opening bell and the ADX shows an overall downtrend.










Also check out

NASDAQ:ACTG
NASDAQ:IDCC


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Wi-LAN is making an all cash bid for MOSAID @ $38/share this afternoon. That will probably hurt Wi-LANs stock but it's great for MOSAID.

http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/August2011/17/c4453.html


----------

